

The Dirty Secret Behind the Salesforce $1M Hackathon - makos
https://medium.com/hackers-and-hacking/b839268fb82d

======
bking
Everything I have seen about the Salesforce Hackathon screams foul play. I
also agree that it looks like companies are abusing hackathons for project
ideas and code.

At this point I don't trust any hackathon that is created by a company that
wants you to use their technology specifically.

